# Changing colour in shadows only



## Pollok Shields (Dec 14, 2016)

Can I apply a colour change and target the shadows only. There is a control in Camera Calibration where I can change the shadow tint. Bu say I wanted my shadows a bit more cyan. But without affecting the mid and highlights.

Possible in LR?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 14, 2016)

I think that you can get what you are after by using the local brush tool.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes, it's possible. First, you can use Curves for this. Change the lower end of one (or two) of the color channel curves. Another option is 'Split toning'. And of course you can indeed brush it in only the shadows.


----------



## Pollok Shields (Dec 14, 2016)

Not sure if I've worked out how to do this. I've had a read through Victoria's book...

Split toning I though was only B&W, learn something new every day. The curves look hard to target. 

But in any case I'm not sure if I can brush and only apply to the shadows. I kind of feel this is beyond what LR does and I'd need to use Photoshop. But I want to be wrong!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 14, 2016)

Curves is indeed not so easy. It will be trial and error. If you decide to use the brush, the idea is that you only brush the shadows.


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 14, 2016)

I use split toning all the time for exactly the purpose you indicate.
One selects the colour desired for the highlights and another for the shadows.
(Usually a yellow hue for the highlights and and blue hue for the shadows.)
One can also play with the saturation once the hue is correct to get the right intensity of colour.
In your case reduce the highlight saturation to nothing and play with the saturation of the cyan hue for the shadows!

The absolute kicker is the ability to control the overall effect using the balance slider.
The balance slider controls the cut-offs of where the split toning is applied to the highlights and the shadows - 50/50, 60/30, 30/60 3/97 - anything you like.
Full control of all parts of the process is your hands!

An extremely powerful tool all-in-all!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, 'Split Toning' is indeed very powerful and not very difficult. I'd use that too. Remember that you do not have to color both the highlights and the shadows. Just leave the Highlights at zero saturation. 

In case you want to try the Curve method, here's how that works. You said you wanted (as an example) to add cyan in the shadows. Adding cyan is the same as reducing red. So take the red curve and lower it on the left side.


----------



## Pollok Shields (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, I've had a shot with the split toning and that's giving the sort of subtle effect I'm after. The curves is hard! I'll have to read the section in Victoria's book on the curves. Maybe its easier to target the shadow alone than at first fiddle! But probably the split tone will work. Thanks for pointing out that's not just a B&W tool!


----------

